#  > Islam >  > Koran >  Kan iemand me helpen met een hadith te vinden

## rachid_antwerpen

Salaam alaikoem

kan iemand me helpen de hadith van volgende video te geven (nederlandse versie)
vanaf minuut 07min:50 sec tot 07min 58 sec




Gaat over de communicatie/gesprek tussen Allah en zijn dienaar zonder bemiddelaar

Moge Allah jullie belonen voor de hulp

djazak allah

----------


## Oiseau

> Salaam alaikoem
> 
> kan iemand me helpen de hadith van volgende video te geven (nederlandse versie)
> vanaf minuut 07min:50 sec tot 07min 58 sec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaat over de communicatie/gesprek tussen Allah en zijn dienaar zonder bemiddelaar
> ...


wat je mag weten is dat hier in dat stukje gesproken wordt over na de dood dus niet in dit leven.


Het alle belangrijkste is wat de Woorden van Allah (SWT) zijn :

*Soera 42  Ash-Shura  Het Beraad  ا*-------------------------------


_وَمَا كَانَ لِبَشَرٍ أَن يُكَلِّمَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَّا وَحْيًا أَوْ مِن وَرَاءِ حِجَابٍ أَوْ يُرْسِلَ رَسُولًا فَيُوحِيَ بِإِذْنِهِ مَا يَشَاءُ ۚ إِنَّهُ عَلِيٌّ حَكِيمٌ51__En het is een mens niet gegeven dat God tot hem spreekt, anders dan door openbaring of vanachter een afscheiding of doordat Hij een gezant zendt die met Zijn toestemming openbaart wat Hij wil. Hij is verheven en wijs.__وَكَذَٰلِكَ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ رُوحًا مِّنْ أَمْرِنَا ۚ مَا كُنتَ تَدْرِي مَا الْكِتَابُ وَلَا الْإِيمَانُ وَلَٰكِن جَعَلْنَاهُ نُورًا نَّهْدِي بِهِ مَن نَّشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا ۚ وَإِنَّكَ لَتَهْدِي إِلَىٰ صِرَاطٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ52__Zo hebben Wij aan jou een geest door Onze beschikking geopenbaard. Jij wist niet wat het boek, noch wat het geloof was, maar Wij hebben het tot een licht gemaakt waarmee Wij van Onze dienaren wie Wij willen de goede richting wijzen. En jij, jij wijst de richting naar een juiste weg,_........................................

----------


## Oiseau

wil je echt meer lezen of laten lezen voor je dan dit aandachtig tot je doornemen:

*روى الترمذي وابن ماجه عن جابر بن عبد الله الأنصاري رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال له : يا جابر مالي أراك منكسرا ؟ قال : قلت : يا رسول الله استشهد أبي وترك عيالا ودَيْناً . قال : أفلا أبشرك بما لقي الله به أباك ؟ قال : بلى يا رسول الله . قال : ما كلّم الله أحدا قط إلا من وراء حجاب ، وكلم أباك كفاحا ، فقال : يا عبدي تَمَنّ عليّ أُعطِك . قال : يا رب تحييني فأُقتل فيك ثانية ! فقال الرب سبحانه : إنه سبق مِنِّي أنهم إليها لا يرجعون . قال : يا رب فأبلغ من ورائي . قال : فأنزل الله تعالى : ( وَلا تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَمْوَاتًا بَلْ أَحْيَاءٌ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ يُرْزَقُونَ ) .
قال ابن الأثير : كفاحا أي مواجهة ليس بينهما حجاب ولا رسول . اهـ . 

فالذي يظهر من قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام : ما كلّم الله أحدا قط إلا من وراء حجاب ، وكلم أباك كفاحا . أنه يعني به بعد الموت ، أو ما كلّم الله أحداً من غير الرُّسُل .
ويدل عليه أن موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام لم يستطع في حياته أن يصمد لرؤية الله ، لأن هذا البدن الذي خُلِق ليعيش في الدنيا غير البدن الذي يكون للدار الآخرة .
ولذلك فإن المؤمنين يرون ربهم يوم القيامة ، كما دلّت عليه الأدلة الصحيحة المستفيضة ، ولكنهم لا يرونه في الدنيا .

ولا تعارض بين قوله تعالى : ( وَمَا كَانَ لِبَشَرٍ أَنْ يُكَلِّمَهُ اللَّهُ إِلاَّ وَحْيًا أَوْ مِنْ وَرَاءِ حِجَابٍ أَوْ يُرْسِلَ رَسُولا فَيُوحِيَ بِإِذْنِهِ مَا يَشَاءُ إِنَّهُ عَلِيٌّ حَكِيمٌ ) .
وقوله : ( وَكَلَّمَ اللَّهُ مُوسَى تَكْلِيمًا ) فإن الآية الثانية ليس فيها التصريح بأنه كلّمه من وراء حجاب ، فإن منطوق آية الأعراف أن موسى سمع الصوت ولذا سأل الله الرؤية .
قال تعالى : ( وَلَمَّا جَاءَ مُوسَى لِمِيقَاتِنَا وَكَلَّمَهُ رَبُّهُ قَالَ رَبِّ أَرِنِي أَنْظُرْ إِلَيْكَ قَالَ لَنْ تَرَانِي وَلَكِنِ انْظُرْ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ فَإِنِ اسْتَقَرَّ مَكَانَهُ فَسَوْفَ تَرَانِي فَلَمَّا تَجَلَّى رَبُّهُ لِلْجَبَلِ جَعَلَهُ دَكًّا وَخَرَّ مُوسَى صَعِقًا فَلَمَّا أَفَاقَ قَالَ سُبْحَانَكَ تُبْتُ إِلَيْكَ وَأَنَا أَوَّلُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (143) قَالَ يَا مُوسَى إِنِّي اصْطَفَيْتُكَ عَلَى النَّاسِ بِرِسَالاتِي وَبِكَلامِي فَخُذْ مَا آَتَيْتُكَ وَكُنْ مِنَ الشَّاكِرِينَ ) .
فهذا يدل على أن موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام اختصّ بتلقي الوحي ، وهو الكلمات مُباشَرة في هذا الموطن .

وقد نص غير واحد من المفسِّرين على أن نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم نال أعلى ما أعطاه الله الرُّسُل ، فإنه سبحانه وتعالى كلّم نبينا ليلة الإسراء ، وافترض عليه الصلاة من غير واسطة .
مع أن الراجح أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام لم يَـرَ ربّـه ، ولذا لما سُئل عليه الصلاة والسلام : هل رأيت ربك ؟ قال : نورٌ أَنّـى أراه ؟ رواه مسلم . 

ويُجمع بين النصوص المتقدِّمة : 
أن موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام اختُصّ بأن الله كَلَّمَه بالوحي ابتداء ، وكلّمه مرّة بعد مرّة ، وتدلّ عليه نصوص الكتاب العزيز .

وافترض الله على نبينا عليه الصلاة والسلام الصلاة من غير واسطة ، وكلّمه في غير وَحْي يُتْلَى .

وكلّم عبد الله بن عمرو بن حرام – والد جابر – كفاحاً ، وهذا لم يكن لأحد غيره ، وهو مختص بمن كلّمه الله بعد الموت .

والله تعالى أعلم .

*https://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthread.php?t=32933

----------

